# Ctenochromis Horei



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Any info on them? Anyone keep them? Found them on a price list, and thought they look cool from the sample pic, but no info...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Males are hyper aggressive toward females. Will dominate, but not harm tankmates. But, at the same time disruptive toward any potential breeding of tankmates. My male killed most of his females. He will relentlessly pursue, so females need a place to hide that a male can't get into. Smaller males will not be tolerated. Think of them as large, aggressive petrochromis. Same challenges.


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha don't sound too fun. What about a lone male? Will he show Aggression still?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

He'll simply dominate, but a lot depends on what you're planning to stock with him. Tank size and tankmates?


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

75 with some comps right now, paracyps and xenos in the near future. So I'd doubt it'll work.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

No way I'd keep parqcyps and xenos with Horei
*** seen many colonies of Horei, and they're crazy at times!
Better with Frontosa


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agreed but then no way would I try horei or frontosa in a 75g.
60"x18"x18" min with stuff like N.brichardi. I kid you not, they are that nasty.
Petros and Tropheus peaceful in comparison. Prob size for size the meanest mouthbrooder I have kept.
Use lots of plastic plants and plastic tubes too small for the big guy to get into and you may just be lucky enough to stop em killing one another long enough to breed.
Need someone else looking for a major challenge to take any young though.  
I find even just dubs bully comps in a 75g so though I have not tried it. I do not think comps would stand much of a chance with horei in a 75g. Most agression from em is to one another but they do not completly ignore slow movers (easy targets).
paracyps and xenos in with em in a 75g are you having a laugh?
Dunno but do the really silly questions get the most ammusing responces?  :wink:

All the best James


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

In spite of all the contraindications of keeping this fish with paracyps and xenos, and I must admit I have never kept a Ctenochromis Horei, if you really want to try a lone male then by all means go for it. Just make sure there is lots of cover and watch very closely!! Have a backup plan if needed such as moving him to another tank if too aggressive. I have had many mixes that people say wont work and cichlids are whole different beast when paired or in colonies than the peaceful fish they can be when by themselves sometimes, and every fish has a different personality. 
With that said I still wouldn't try this mix myself after keeping paracyps and knowing how timid they are.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

borohands8593 said:


> In spite of all the contraindications of keeping this fish with paracyps and xenos, and I must admit I have never kept a Ctenochromis Horei, if you really want to try a lone male then by all means go for it. Just make sure there is lots of cover and watch very closely!! Have a backup plan if needed such as moving him to another tank if too aggressive. I have had many mixes that people say wont work and cichlids are whole different beast when paired or in colonies than the peaceful fish they can be when by themselves sometimes, and every fish has a different personality.
> With that said I still wouldn't try this mix myself after keeping paracyps and knowing how timid they are.


Yep as a single they are not always a real nasty guy straite off but then even a single can turn on tank mates when in good condition. I dunno mate I have not tried a single in a 75g but yep I know a guy who has and so far it has not killed anything much but then he has had it under a year so it is still not a mean adult.

I guess call it such a strange thing to try, I dunno for sure it is doomed to failure.
I would take bets though. 

Getting more than one and popping em in a 75g prob a very bad idea. :wink: 
One male in with peaceful tangs, just a rather silly gamble?

All the best James


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I have had good results with them with the following fish:

Tropheus
Petrochromis
Limnotilapia
Gobies

4 foot tank.. they all did great. They were full grown adults with full grown adults.

neat fish... I love their markings...


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea, it's not so important to add one of these to the tank, as you can see my tang tank is fairly non aggressive. I don't plan on ruining that.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

mike1234 said:


> Yea, it's not so important to add one of these to the tank, as you can see my tang tank is fairly non aggressive. I don't plan on ruining that.


Sounds like you need another tank. :wink: Seriously, I think you're being wise, as it would have had a very low chance for a good outcome. He'd have probably done nothing but disrupt the normal behaviour of the others. In spite of it all, when I removed all of the rocks to net my male and last female out to give them to another hobbyist, I found one ctenochromis fry cowering under a rock. So, some spawning did happen. I never saw the female holding, but she'd disappear for days and I figured either dead or wishing she was. Then she'd reappear one day at feeding time. Very challenging fish, but not enjoyable to me. It's the first and only tang I've ever given up on and given away. No denying he's a gorgeous fish though.


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Having C Horei once before I guess I can share by "war story".
Brought in a small group and threw them into a 125g...they were with a N Sexfasciatus, a group of Leleupi and a bunch of Syno Multis.
They bred immediately..."woooohoooo, easy" I thought.
I added a small group of Cyps, that were quickly devoured by the following morning.
A few days later there was a male Horei missing, followed by another, and another, until the dominant male was without any other Horei.

Pretty fish...I'll pass.
Longstocking seems to be the only person I know who has had long term luck with them.


----------



## Jesseschu (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if I could get this thread going again. This thread seems to have the most useful information on the web abou this cool, killer fish. 

I have 8 Ctenochromis horei, all currently about 1.5". They are in a 75 growout tank with a lot of other fry, growing out of course. Already at this size, they just started picking off Cyp. Utinta, which are larger than they are!

Anyway, I wonder if Longstocking or others could describe the rockwork that has allowed them to prosper.

My long-term plan is to house them with a group of Limnotilapoa Dardenni and/or Petrochromis Trewvasae. I have options of putting them all in a 75, 125, 180 or a 210.

Any brilliant thoughts other than to get rid of them? 

Thanks in advance for the help.

Jesseschu


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd go with the biggest tank and a well stocked tank... that goes with the other two species too... go with all three.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been growing out 5 horei (1 obvious male others may all be females) with a bunch of Lepidiolamprologus elongatus, lots of horei sniping of the females from the male, but nothing deadly as of yet.
Even had a spawning, so I removed the holding female to another tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thats the stuff. No cichlid is imposable. This one particularly hard size for size to practicaly any other. I would still recommend putting in lots of sight brakes (plastic plants being easiest) so the good stuff keeps going.

Its kind of a species I realy like but there is only so many times I try before giving up.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

are they more aggressive than tretos?
thanks


----------

